# Bleeding in Early Pregnancy



## May74 (Sep 2, 2008)

Hi,

I know this is a difficult question to answer but I have been bleeding since 12 days post day 3 ET. I assumed all was over but got a positive pregnancy test, I went and had a blood test and my hcg was 8, on day 14 it had increased to 40 which they were pleased with. The bleeding though has continued, and I know people say bleeding in early pregnancy is common etc... but when I google it this seems to refer mainly to spotting or 2 days of very light bleeding. It is now the 4th day of red bleeding not as heavy as a period but every time I wipe there is bright red blood. I have not had any clots and it is mainly when I wipe and only marking the pad but it is still a fair amount every time I wipe not just smears. It seems to get worse mid afternoon.

I have tried to rest as much as possible, although I know officially this makes no difference. I have read that 50% of bleeding leads to m/c in early pregnancy. Do you think that seeing as this is now day 4 and it is no better that this is likely. I am so so desperate for a baby is there anything that I can do that will make a difference?.

Thanks for any advice

Pam


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

you are doing all of the right things hun. I am keeping my fingers crossed for you. There are many ladies who have had bleeding and carried on to a term pregnancy.

Let me know if I can do anything to help

Take care x


----------

